

Show HN: TransitFeeds.com - qzervaas
http://transitfeeds.com

======
idupree
Similarly (but freer), [http://www.citybik.es/](http://www.citybik.es/) is an
API for bike sharing systems around the world.

~~~
qzervaas
Oh that's cool - might be some way of integrating that into my site in the
future.

One of the core differences though is that TransitFeeds is primarily for
browsing and discovering new feeds to interact directly.

The API is more of a value-add so devs can automate their own build processes,
or in the case of something like GTFS-RealTime, making the data into a mobile-
friendly format (a single GTFS-RealTime snapshot could be say, 2 MB big and
contain information for thousands of vehicles).

------
glenr
Very useful. I run a feed for my city and this would help me enormously...

------
JacksonGariety
Why did this not receive more upvotes?

What a great API to build off of.

~~~
qzervaas
Thanks Jackson - there's a ton more feeds and API calls I'll be adding over
the next few months. I'm currently working on building an API to serve real-
time NYC subway estimates

